
A Visual and Interactive Look at Basic Neural Network Math - jalammar
https://jalammar.github.io/feedforward-neural-networks-visual-interactive/
======
jalammar
Hello HN, author here. As the title says, this post visualizes three of the
most basics math operations involved in neural nets: 1- Calculating a
prediction in a trained network 2- Sigmoid 3- ReLU

It's meant mainly to encourage people not to be intimidated by some of these
concepts. Once you understand them, they turn out to be much simpler than
would appear on the surface.

Any and all feedback is appreciated. Thanks!

------
khalidlafi
Great visuals as usual. Thanks, J!

------
ahmads
Great post! As usual.

